# Crontab und nur Mist! ?



## Opensky (22. März 2002)

Hallo,

irgendwie raffe ich das mit dem Crontab nicht. Ich habe folgende Zeile in die Crontab von Suse 7.3 eingetragen:

*/5 * * * * root /usr/local/sbin/fetchipac

Aber, nichts passiert, ausser daß ich irgendwie alle 5 Minuten eine Mail an root bekomme, woe drinsteht:

From root  Fri Mar 22 09:55:00 2002
Date: Fri, 22 Mar 2002 09:55:00 +0100
From: root@moonserver.moonserver.de (Cron Daemon)
To: root@moonserver.moonserver.de
Subject: Cron <root@moonserver> root  /usr/local/sbin/fetchipac
X-Cron-Env: <SHELL=/bin/sh>
X-Cron-Env: <PATH=/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/lib/news/bin:/usr/local/sbin>
X-Cron-Env: <MAILTO=root>
X-Cron-Env: <HOME=/root>
X-Cron-Env: <LOGNAME=root>

/bin/sh: root: command not found


Ich dachte nicht, daß es soo kompliziert ist, einen Cronjob ausführen zu lassen?! Das File liegt auf jedenfall in usr/local/sbin.

Gibt es da vielleicht einen Trick zu beachten?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (22. März 2002)

http://www.pl-berichte.de/t_system/crontab.html

Versuch es mal hiermit. Der Ausgabe der mail nach zu urteilen findet er einen Befehl nicht der sich in Deiner "ftchipac" befindet.


----------



## Opensky (22. März 2002)

*Jetzt scheint was zu laufen*

Hi Digi,

immerhin läuft der Job jetzt. Es wird alle 5 Minuten das Fetchipac aufgerufen. Aber auch jedes mal die obrige Mail an root geschickt. Seltsam.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (23. März 2002)

Das kommr davon, das alle Textmeldungen als Mail zusammengefasst werden und das an root geschickt wird. Es gibt eine Möglichkeit wie man das abstellt, müsste aber selber suchen wo.


----------



## Opensky (23. März 2002)

*Mail an root*

Hi Digi,

habs geschafft. Einfach mit >/dev/null weg damit.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (24. März 2002)

Na also!
Viel Spaß noch mit Linux!


----------

